# Deleting from Kindle



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Over the months my Paperwhite has accumulated 55 "Personal Letters" that I've no use for and want to get rid of. When the Kindle is connected to the computer by USB, these show up as folders in the Documents folder on Drive E:. Also in the Documents folder are 53 Personal Letters in amazon's .azw format

The obvious and easy thing to do is delete all these folders and files in Windows; presumably they would vanish from the Kindle too. But would this work, without scrambling the Kindle's memory and contents listing? Should I delete the folders but not the files, or vice versa? And if any of these moves are risky, then what's a safe way to kill off those Personal Letters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It would work, but I'd be worried about doing it that way as it might not remove exactly what needs to go. Definitely don't delete the Documents folder.  Probably the letter-specific folders and files would be o.k.?

I get those letters, read 'em, and delete them immediately from the kindle. Just touch and hold, and one of the options is 'remove from device' or something like that. Unfortunately, I don't think there's anyway to delete them _en masse_ from the kindle.

You may be able to find them listed in Manage your Content and Devices and you can delete them by groups of 10 from there.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for your response. I see I wasn't specific enough. The Personal Letters aren't displayed in the Kindle's contents list, though the Windows file manager shows they're there - only in the Kindle for PC desktop program, where I can neither read them nor delete them. 

I looked in Manage your Content and Devices and the Personal Letters aren't listed there either. It's a puzzlement. I use the desktop program enough so that those 50+ entries in the contents list are a nuisance, but unless I can find some authoritative guidance one way or the other, I guess I'll have to live with them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they're only showing on your computer, you're probably safe to delete them.  If the Kindle app then stops working, you can simply de-register and delete it from your computer.  Then just download it again and register the new one to your account.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I think I dare do that. Thanks!


----------



## hbgmysite (Apr 20, 2015)

ok got it


----------

